# لاخفاء ملفاتك بدون برامج



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2010)

*




*
 Start
*



*

 *لاخفاء الملفات بدون برامج*


​ *اول حاجه قم بانشاء فولدر ولنعطيه اسم  مثلا mina elbatal*
​ 
 *  تانى حاجه قم بإنشاء ملف تكست txt  داخل فولدر  mina elbatal*
​  
*






** وانسخ هذا الكود بداخله *
​  

  كود:
​  
 * cls
 @ECHO OFF
  title Folder  Private
 if EXIST "Control   Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
  if NOT EXIST  Private goto MDLOCKER
 :CONFIRM
 echo Are you sure you want  to lock  the **Folder**(Y/N)
 set/p "cho=>"
  if %cho%==Y goto  LOCK
 if %cho%==y goto LOCK
 if %cho%==n goto END
  if %cho%==N goto  END
 echo Invalid choice.
 goto CONFIRM
 :LOCK
  ren Private  "Control  Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
  attrib +h +s  "Control  Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
  echo **Folder** locked
  goto End
  :UNLOCK
  echo Enter password  to unlock **Folder**
 set/p "pass=>"
  if NOT %pass%==                  password here goto FAIL
 attrib -h -s "Control   Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
 ren "Control   Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Private
  echo **Folder**  Unlocked  successfully
 goto End
 :FAIL
  echo Invalid  password
 goto end
 :MDLOCKER
 md Private
  echo Private  created successfully
 goto End


**






**بالسطر  رقم 23 فيه عباره "password here" استبدلها  بالرقم  السري اللى انت عاوزه  .. 

**



*
*
**انتبه جيدا
ملف التيكست امتداده الطبيعى
.txt  ولكن سنقوم بتغير الامتداد والاسم الى
 locker.bat
 وبعد  تغير الاسم والامتداد

اضغط  عليه ( locker.bat)

**





** ستجد انهو قام بأنشاء مجلد  بأسم Private
ضع جميع الملفات التى تريد اخفائه داخل هذا   المجلد (Private)

وارجع  الى هذا الملف  مره اخرى (locker.bat)
واضغط عليه واكتب
y
ثم
انتر
هكذا تم اخفاء الفلودر الذى يحمل  اسم (Private)
**



*
* ولو اردت ان تستعيد  الفلودر اضغط على locker.bat

وضع الباس ورد واضغط انتر
*
​*





**



*
*
by : mina elbatal

**





** finish

**



*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*فكرتها حلووووووة
تمت التجربه ثانكس كيوبيد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*انا جربتها مش نفعت معايا

لما غيرت اسم التكست مش اتغير امتداده

تقريبا كتبت الكود غلط

بس في طريقه اسهل من دي بكتير

ومن غير برامج برضه عن طريق tools في الفولدر

شكرا ليك ياحبي​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2010)

مايكل الطريقه صح 100%  وغير ضاره اطلاقا انا جربتها قبل ما انزل الموضوع وكوكى كمان بتقول جربتها ونفعت معاها

بس على فكره يا مايكل انت اللى بتغير الاسم وانت اللى بتغير الامتداد

وكمان بتاعت تولز بيعمل اخفاء للمفات او اظهاره لكن دى عشان تظهرها لازم رقم سرى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*انا عارف ان الطريقه صح ومش ضاره ياجميل

انا بس معرفتش اغير امتداد ملف ال txt

او يمكن عملت خطوه غلط

هحاول اجربها تاني ياحبي​*


----------



## elamer1000 (18 يونيو 2010)

*جاب لى فى الملف كده*


*cls*
*@ECHO OFF*
*title Folder Private*
*if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK*
*if NOT EXIST Private goto MDLOCKER*
*:CONFIRM*
*echo Are you sure you want to lock the Folder(Y/N)*
*set/p "cho=>"*
*if %cho%==Y goto LOCK*
*if %cho%==y goto LOCK*
*if %cho%==n goto END*
*if %cho%==N goto END*
*echo Invalid choice.*
*goto CONFIRM*
*:LOCK*
*ren Private "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"*
*attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"*
*echo Folder locked*
*goto End*
*:UNLOCK*
*echo Enter password to unlock Folder*
*set/p "pass=>"*
*if NOT %pass%== 0120130140 goto FAIL*
*attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"*
*ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Private*
*echo Folder Unlocked successfully*
*goto End*
*:FAIL*
*echo Invalid password*
*goto end*
*:MDLOCKER*
*md Private*
*echo Private created successfully*
*goto End*


​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 يونيو 2010)

تمت التجربة بنجاح ..

جامدة قوى الطريقة ديه .. شكرا يا معلم .


----------

